# Munka



## Melitta (2003 Július 29)

Van munka akit erdekel.
Nyari tabor kb Torontotol 2 ora. Az egesz nyari szezonra fozes felszolgalas, pek es minden egyeb foglalkozasokban.

Jo ha kicsit beszel angolul akit erdekel, de ha nem az sem akadaly mert eleg sok magyar van ott es segitenek igy anyelvi akadaly nem olyan nagy gond.


----------



## kokusz63 (2007 Július 1)

hello,
tényleg lehet munkát találni?
menyit fizetnek?albérlet van-e és mennyiért?





,


----------



## kokusz63 (2007 Július 1)

légyszi válaszolj a kérdésemre mert engem komolyan érdekel mert it m.o-on egyzerűen egy közember nem tud megélni a munkátl pedig nem félek és sok mindenhez értek


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 1)

kokusz63 írta:


> légyszi válaszolj a kérdésemre mert engem komolyan érdekel mert it m.o-on egyzerűen egy közember nem tud megélni a munkátl pedig nem félek és sok mindenhez értek


Kókusz, nem zavar, hogy egy 2003-as hozzászólásra reagáltál?!
valószínű, már nem esedékes....


----------



## kokusz63 (2007 Július 1)

hát ha egyszer nem volt frissebb


----------



## suzypanna (2008 Április 7)

*[email protected]*



Melitta írta:


> Van munka akit erdekel.
> Nyari tabor kb Torontotol 2 ora. Az egesz nyari szezonra fozes felszolgalas, pek es minden egyeb foglalkozasokban.
> 
> Jo ha kicsit beszel angolul akit erdekel, de ha nem az sem akadaly mert eleg sok magyar van ott es segitenek igy anyelvi akadaly nem olyan nagy gond.[/qu


----------



## malisa (2008 Október 4)

sziasztok!

munkát keresek Kanadában, lakatos szakképesitésem van, de bármilyen megoldás érdekel. Kérlek segitsetek. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Mumy01 (2008 November 19)

Sziasztok!
Engemis a munkalehetosegek erdekelnenek Kanadaban!
Mindenfele informacio erdekel!


----------



## krisz.junior (2008 November 23)

*munkát keresek*

Sziasztok!
Krisztián vagyok Spanyolországból. Tudnátok munkaközvetítő cégek elérhetőségét megadni? Kamionos vagy építőipari munkát keresnék. Ha bármilyen ötletetek van, légyszi írjatok ([email protected])
Köszönöm előre is


----------



## subadaki (2009 Július 16)

jónapot.engem érdekelne.legyen kedves irni


----------



## apaszka (2009 Július 16)

Véleményem ,hogy nagyon meg kell gondolni,kivel kötsz alkut munkában! Én régen dolgoztam az NDK.ban,de akkor nem akarták az embert lehúzni! 
-Ha van ismerősöd kinn az más,de vakvilágba keresgélni?:...... Sok volt munkatársam ment ki Angliága dolgozni! De vissza is jöttek! Volt amelyik 1 hét után! Átverték őket a "TUTI MELÓ ügynökök" Én azt javaslom,hogy ki bírja a nyelvet,az keressen rá az adott országban lévő újság honlapjára,és ott nézzen munkát! A munkáltatóval vegye fel a kapcsolatot,ne ügynökkel! Ha vele megeggyezel,és kölcsönös referencián alapul a dolog akkor 70% a meló!


----------



## subadaki (2009 Július 16)

engem érdekelne,legyen szives irjon bövebben


----------



## sandu (2009 Július 17)

Helló
bármilyenmunka érdekelne,kanada,amerika,vizvezetékszerelö vagyok,irjatok


----------



## Krisz076 (2009 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!

32 éves srác vagyok. Jelen pillanatban nem nagyon látok a magyarországi élet javulására sok esélyt. Az élettársammal nagyon sokat gondolkozunk és beszélgetünk a külföldi munkaválalásról. Én rendelkezem B,C,T kategóriás jogosítvánnyal, van targoncavezetői és rakodógép kezelői jogosítványom. Motorfűrész kezelői és ívhegesztői engedélyem. Szeretek barkácsolni. Az élettársamnak is van B kategóriás jogosítványa. Pedikűrös szakmával rendelkezik. Tudnátok írni egy-pár sort a munkalehetőségekről? Estleg a letelepedés lehetőségeiről?
Előre is köszönöm
Tisztelettel:
Krisz076


----------



## Dende (2009 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok! Szeretnék egy két lehetőségről és munkáról és egyéb dolgokról megtudni ilyen kint Canadában! 35 éves nehézgép szerelő vagyok, autókat teherautókat kamionokat és buszokat javítok. /Volvo nál vagyok alkalmazásban Bp./ Szeretnék munkát találni vagy segítséget hozzá hogy kijussak. rendelkezem ajánló levéllel és elhatározásom komoly. Családommal együtt új életet szeretnék kezdeni mert itt magyarországon ez már 11 éve nem sikerül és teljessen kilátástalan ez a helyzet. Kint élő rokonaim vannak de nem közeliek és már nyugdíjjasok túl sokat nem tudnak segíteni. Ha valaki tudna segítséget vagy valamilyen munkalehetőséget azt megköszönném és szivessen leveleznék is kintre ,ismeretségi kör /magyarok/ vagy baráti társaság , hogy a beilleszkedés és egyéb témákról is felvilágosult legyek. Köszönöm Dende [email protected]


----------



## Gyulabaa (2009 Október 28)

Sziasztok!

38 éves férfi vagyok,és cukrász szakmával,és pékségben szerzett tapasztalatokkal rendelkezem.Emellett az elektronikai iparban is dolgoztam.Sajnos nyelvtudásom nincs,de kész vagyok angolul tanulni,persze szívesen tanulnék Kanadába,és ott elhelyezkedni,és letelepedni,dolgozni!Szeretnék segítséget kérni,hogy,és merre induljak el azon az úton,amelyen megvalósulhatna,hogy Kanadába folytassam életem.email:[email protected]
Köszi!


----------



## Vakapi (2009 December 29)

Gondolom: mindenkinek jó lenne egy príma munkalehetőség, de csak megbízható! Ilyenről lenne szó? Legális, leinformálható?


----------



## Tokajizoli (2010 Január 9)

Sziasztok!
Olyan személyt keresek aki http://www.iceroadtruckjobs.com/ ebben tudna segíteni. Volnánk legalább tízen akik bevállalnánk a jégkamionozást de nyelvtudásunk egyenlő a nullával talán egy kolléga van aki tud angolul. Ha valaki aki kint él utána érdeklődne és pár sóban tájékoztatást tudna adni megköszönnénk. Előre is köszi a segítséget!!!


----------



## judarics (2010 Február 13)

Sziasztok 

Érdeklödnék munka után én szobafetö vagyok több mint 10 éve a feleségem pedig áruházigazgatoként dolgozott az ö angol tudása anyanyelvi szintü az enyémen még csiszolni kell a kérdésem ha kimennénk találnánk e munkát 

Elöre köszönöm a válaszokat


----------



## ixam (2010 Február 26)

Mindenki munkát keres? Én tudok ajánlani egy párat, csak sajnos ezekbe dolgozni is kell


----------



## k karcsi (2010 Május 17)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!Engem munka érdekelne a párommal közösen,mert m,országon nagyon nehéz,így úgy dontöttünk,hogy megprobáljuk ezt a megoldást.Mind ketten középkoruak vagyunk,nekem szerkezetlakatos ívláng hegesztő szakmám van,a párom kereskedő,de bármit elvállalunk.Nagyon szeretnénk olyan helyet ahol a nyelv nem fontos mivel azt nem tudjuk,eddig nem volt rá szükség.Gondoltam(házvezetés,takarítás vagy hasonló)Ha valaki tud segíteni az nagyon jó lenne,mert itthon csak az átverés megy.Köszönöm üdv mindenkinek,k karcsi [email protected]


----------



## Solya87 (2010 Június 3)

Sziasztok!

Látom nagyon sokan belevágnak angol tudás nélkül a kanadai életbe. Nagyon bátor dolog, vagy valóban nincs rá nagy szükség? Nekem középfokú angolom van, kicsit bátortalanul használom, akkor ezek szerint azzal már tudok mit kezdeni? Jövő év elején tervezem a kanadai utamat és addig azért még fejlesztem, de nagyon perfekt gondolom csak olyan nyelvkörnyezetben lesz.
Szakma nélkül is lehet munkát vállalni? Azt hallottam, hogy nem, de sokan nem a szakmájukban vállalnak munkát, most akkor hogy van ez? :9:
Köszönöm a válaszokat előre is!


----------



## Beus. (2010 Július 29)

**

Hi Solya87,
En azt tudom neked mondani,hogy az angolt nagyon tanuld,minnel jobban minnel tobbet ahogy csak tudod!
En csak 3 honapja vagyok kint,nem beszelek eros kozepfokon,meg angliaba tanultam meg 10 eve amikor 2 evre voltam ott,szoval a parom szinte alig tud valamit angolul es most k..ra ram van szorulva ezert,semmit nem tud nelkulem elintezni.
En apolono vagyok es pont a "keves"nyelvtudasom miatt nem tudom elkezdeni a noveri procedura ugyintezeset,mivel kerik a TOEFL vagy IELTS nyelvvizsgat addig szoba se allnak az emberrel,az pedig egy eros kozepfok de inkabb felso.
Na persze ez a nyelvvizsga csak akkor kell ha egyetemre iratkoznal be vagy foiskolara ahhoz is ezt kerik,vagy ha netan egeszsegugybe akarnal dolgozni,mas szakmahoz ezt nem kerik ugy tudom.
Nem tudom mi a szakmad mibe dolgoznal de ha mar kozepfokon tudsz az nagyon jo,es majd itt megtanulod ami a helyi szokas a nyelvbe es kesz.
En angliai angolt tanultam es nincs vele gaz.
Sok sikert!
Bea:grin:


----------



## 77pitty (2010 Augusztus 30)

egyébként milyen kint az élet, a meló?


----------



## L-né (2010 November 13)

Én is munkát keresnék, családommal együtt mennék, lényeg, hogy biztos állás legyen. Igaz diplomások vagyunk mindketten, de korrekt, megbízható munka, legyen az kétkezi is, érdekelne.
Ha tudtok, segítsetek!


----------



## corssa (2010 December 16)

*Kanadai munka*

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!

36 éves vagyok. Azért írok ide, mert Kanadában keresek munkát. Lehetőleg a déli részen, nagyobb városban. Jelenleg Magyarországon lakom, de a tervem, hogy Kanadában vállaljak munkát. Angolul és németül tárgyalási szinten beszélek. Eddig nemzetközi vállalatoknál marketing, sales és nemzetközi vevőkapcsolatok területeken voltam alkalmazásban. Ezenfelül a szállodaiparban (4 csillagos szállodák) is tevékenykedtem. Szinte minden nemzettel voltam már kapcsolatban. Pl. ameriaiak, angolok, norvégok, osztrákok, németek, tajvaniak, hollandok voltak a vevőim és a feletteseim között. Gazdasági marketing szakirányú diplomával, valamint vendéglátó- és szállodaipari középiskolai végzettséggel rendelkezem. 
A kérdéseim:
Hol kellene kezdenem a munkakeresést?
Esetleg milyen internetes weboldalakon?
Esetleg vannak-e olyan cégek, akik magyarokat foglalkoztatnak vagy magyar a tulajdonosuk, akit/ akiket közvetlenül is megkereshetnék vagy van-e valaki, aki a fentieket figyelembevéve munkaügyben tudna segíteni?

Az email címem: [email protected]
Erre a címre kérnék válaszokat.

Köszönöm a segítséget előre is.


----------



## tbalazs77 (2010 December 16)

Köszönöm neked is


----------



## tbalazs77 (2010 December 16)

meg akkor még BÚÉK ha nem futnánk addig össze


----------



## KDina (2010 December 17)

Sziasztok!

Munkát találni könnyű-de ezek a munkák úgymond alja munkák,minimálbérért.Szakma nélkül is lehet munkát találni,ezek a takarító munkát,de itt meg referenciát kérnek.
Olyan munkát,amit az ember igazán szeretne,amit tud és ami még jó pénzt is hoz-na azt nehéz találni.Nagy a versengés.
Solya87: ha neked van középfokú angolod,akkor elvileg tudsz is beszélni,nem?
Nekem nincs nyelvvizsgám és mégis perfekt beszélem az angolt.Merni kell beszélni,ez a lényeg.Nézzetek sok angol nyelvű filmet angol felirattal,h szokjátok a dialektusokat és a szófordulatokat.Például olyat,h "what time is it",csak ismerőstől lehet megkérdezni,egy idegentől így nem illik,arra ezt használják: "Have you got the time?" Meg hasonlók.
A férjem kanadai és volt olyan,h néztünk egy filmet,ami texasi angol volt és bizony ő sem értette...Szóval ne görcsölj ezenÉs mindig vissza lehet kérdezni,h "what do u mean?"(ilyenkor legalább jobban kifejtik a kérdést és jobban meg lehet érteni)vagy "please tell me again what u just said."
Nyelvtannal ne törődj,simán azt mondják,h "She do" a "She does" helyett,mert ez itt szleng,vmint állandóan hibásan mondják azt is,h "I didn't see anything",mert azt itt úgy mondják,h "I didn't see nothing."
Szóval a nyelvtannal sem kell nagyon törődni.


----------



## baano (2011 Január 2)

Sziasztok!
A gyermekem "study and work" tanfolyamon keresztül szeretne kimenni néhány hónapra. A cég állítólag tanulás mellett munkalehetőséget is biztosit és ennek a munka béréből már el tudja látni önmagát. Szerintetek ennek mi az esélye, hogy ez igaz? Neem egy kicsit irreálisnak tűnik, de én nem tudok semmit a kinti lehetőségekről.


----------



## baano (2011 Január 5)

Hogyan lehet kint munkához jutni? Mennyi munkalehetőség van most, a válság idején?


----------



## Zsolti08 (2011 Január 5)

Hi!
Van lehetőség dolgozni a tanulás mellett folleg ha a cég állja vagyis adja a munkát.Az jól fog jönni neki a későbbiekben.

Udv


----------



## kovacs levente (2011 Május 14)

*munkat szeretnék*



Melitta írta:


> Van munka akit erdekel.
> Nyari tabor kb Torontotol 2 ora. Az egesz nyari szezonra fozes felszolgalas, pek es minden egyeb foglalkozasokban.
> 
> Jo ha kicsit beszel angolul akit erdekel, de ha nem az sem akadaly mert eleg sok magyar van ott es segitenek igy anyelvi akadaly nem olyan nagy gond.



helo levente vagyok


----------



## kovacs levente (2011 Május 14)

kovacs levente vagyok és erdeklödni szeretnek a munkarol.
27éves vagyok fiatal ember,középfokuéerdekelne a melo angol tudassal rendelkezem


----------



## kovacs levente (2011 Május 14)

a cimem. [email protected] köszönöm elöre is


----------



## styen (2011 Október 9)

Informatikai felsőfokú végzettséggel, több év szakmai gyakorlattal, VMWare-, Ms Hyperv virtualizációs technológia ismeretével, IBM és Netapp storage ismerettel, Linux ismerettel, jó műszaki érzékkel, műszaki angol nyelvtudással szívesen vállalnék akár időszakos munkát is Kanadában. 
Angol, nyelvtudásomat egy 100 órás tanfolyamon fejlesztettem a közelmúltban, illetve beiratkoztam ismét egy 80 órás pre-intermediate szintű tanfolyamra is.


----------



## Lili83 (2011 Október 18)

Sziasztok!

Fiatal párt keresünk scarborough-i (Birchmount/Eglinton) 65 lakásos apartmanházba superintendentnek. 
Társalgási szintű (közepes) angol nyelvtudás, megbízhatóság, rugalmasság, udvariasság követelmény.
Munka: ház körüli takarítás, kisebb javítások (zárcsere, minimális víz-villanyszerelés, glettelés, festés stb)
Valamint az irodai teendők ellátása, úgy mint: kiadó lakások megmutatása, jelentkezések befogadása, csekkek begyűjtése, telefonos "ügyfélszolgálat"...

Fizetés+2 hálószobás lakás (rezsivel együtt)+bónusz

Kezdés: november közepe-vége

Kizárólag munkavállalási engedéllyel és SIN number-rel rendelkező személyek jelentkezését várjuk.

Bővebb információért kérlek küldj privát üzenetet.


Szép napot!


----------



## ecike85 (2011 November 5)

Sziasztok! 

27 éves Nyíregyházi lány vagyok. Elvégeztem a főiskolát és itthon egyszerűen nem lehet a hétköznapi embereknek boldogulni.Ezért gondoltam hogy most már tényleg megyek. Munkát szeretnék Kanadába vállalni, milyen feltételekkel lehet kimenni dolgozni? Az angolt alap szinten beszélem. 

Ha valaki tudnak nekem segíteni előre is köszönöm.


----------



## tusika2 (2012 Január 24)

Szia, új vagyok itt. 26 éves, perfekt, felsőfokú angollal, hostes múlttal, Idegenforgalmi sulival, közgazdász diplomával. Nem tudom hogy lehet fotót feltölteni ide. Valaki segítsen kijutni, mert amennyit itt dolgozok, azért filléreket keresek, kint ennyi munkáért, szorgalomért normális fizetést kapnék. Jelenleg vállalkozó vagyok, két zöldségest üzemeltetek, éjszaka nagybani, 30 kg-s krumplis zsákok cipelése, almás rekeszek, ládák emelgetése, szóval kemény meló. Nem félek semmilyen melótól közgazdász létemre! Hova fordulhatok. Előre is hála nektek!!!


----------



## tusika2 (2012 Január 24)

Spanyolul is beszélek, érdekel a nyári munka!!


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Január 24)

tusika2 írta:


> Szia, új vagyok itt. 26 éves, perfekt, felsőfokú angollal, hostes múlttal, Idegenforgalmi sulival, közgazdász diplomával. Nem tudom hogy lehet fotót feltölteni ide. Valaki segítsen kijutni, mert amennyit itt dolgozok, azért filléreket keresek, kint ennyi munkáért, szorgalomért normális fizetést kapnék. Jelenleg vállalkozó vagyok, két zöldségest üzemeltetek, éjszaka nagybani, 30 kg-s krumplis zsákok cipelése, almás rekeszek, ládák emelgetése, szóval kemény meló. Nem félek semmilyen melótól közgazdász létemre! Hova fordulhatok. Előre is hála nektek!!!



Hi!

A bevandorlasi topic tobb 100 beirasat tudom ajanlani vissza keresesre!
A megoldas ott leledzik...

Udv


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Január 24)

tusika2 írta:


> Spanyolul is beszélek, érdekel a nyári munka!!



Kitorolheti vele a.... ez nem US 
Fekete munkat itt nem talal!

Udv


----------



## Zsolti1984 (2012 Február 28)

Hello! Engem érdekelne a dolog. Kaphatok erröl bővebb felvilágosítást?


----------



## DavidSoma (2012 Február 28)

Nem hangzik rosszul...


----------



## wendres (2012 Február 28)

Él még a lehetőség?


----------



## wikapiwakan (2012 Augusztus 17)

*Segítséget kérnék kint élő magyaroktól.*

Tudom, hogy mindenkinek megvan a maga megszokott élete, de talán ha egy-két percet rám tudna szánni az idejéből, az én életem is megváltozhatna csak olyannyira, hogy a "magyar mély gödörből" legalább derékig kievickéljek. 35 év feletti pár vagyunk két gyermekkel. A párom az usa-ban élt, de sajnos hazajött, és mikor a vízumért próbálkoztunk csúnyán elutasítottak. Ezért Kanadát tűztük ki úticélul. Én röplabda játékos vagyok, a párom röplabda edző. Ezen kívűl több szakmával is rendelkezünk. Ha valaki tudna munkát ajánlani nekünk, azért nagyon hálás lennék. Azt olvastam, és hallottam is, hogy a külföldön élő magyarok nem segítőkészek, magyar társaikkal. Talán a többség tényleg így tesz, de bízom benne hogy akad még olyan magyar Kanadában, aki a jobbját nyújtja honfitársának. Köszönöm hogy elolvastátok, és megkérek mindenkit aki tud, segítsen.


----------



## xinof (2012 Augusztus 17)

wikapiwakan írta:


> Tudom, hogy mindenkinek megvan a maga megszokott élete, de talán ha egy-két percet rám tudna szánni az idejéből, az én életem is megváltozhatna csak olyannyira, hogy a "magyar mély gödörből" legalább derékig kievickéljek. 35 év feletti pár vagyunk két gyermekkel. A párom az usa-ban élt, de sajnos hazajött, és mikor a vízumért próbálkoztunk csúnyán elutasítottak. Ezért Kanadát tűztük ki úticélul. Én röplabda játékos vagyok, a párom röplabda edző. Ezen kívűl több szakmával is rendelkezünk. Ha valaki tudna munkát ajánlani nekünk, azért nagyon hálás lennék. Azt olvastam, és hallottam is, hogy a külföldön élő magyarok nem segítőkészek, magyar társaikkal. Talán a többség tényleg így tesz, de bízom benne hogy akad még olyan magyar Kanadában, aki a jobbját nyújtja honfitársának. Köszönöm hogy elolvastátok, és megkérek mindenkit aki tud, segítsen.



1/ Canada eppen ugyan ugy elfogja utasitani !
A rendszer ugyanaz , ha Amerikaban nemkivanatos szemely /tultartozkodas miatt kideportalva / akkor a Canada sem engedi be , leven egy potencialis illegalis !

2/ a canadai magyar azt gondolom joggal kerulne el az ilyen es effele honmagyarokat 
nagy mereszseg kell es megnagyobb megvastagodott bor a pofan, 
hogy ugy kerjen valaki ,hogy kozben ocsarolja akithez fordul !!!


----------



## wikapiwakan (2012 Szeptember 3)

Nem tudom, ki vagy, de visszavehetnél az ocsmány beszédedből. Én nem leírom a kint élő magyarokat, csak sajnos mindenhol ezt tapasztalom, és hallom is. A páromat pedig nem kiutasították, ugyanis egyetemen volt kint legálisan. De nem fogok olyan embernek magyarázkodni aki, gondolkodás nélkül ráförmed a másikra. Tipikus... mentalitás.


----------



## Noemisch (2012 Szeptember 11)

Hello, igen teljesen egyetertek veled, a magyar tarsadalom mindenhol megosztott, de meg lehet talalni a segitokesz es joindulatu embereket is, akik inkabb kerdeznek...mielott velemnyt alkotnak. A tapasztalatunk szerint inkabb Alberta regioban erdemes munkat keresnetek, kuldok is egy blogot ezzel kapcsolatosan:

http://kanadaimunka.blogspot.com/p/jelenleg-keresett-szakmak.html

Remelem sikerul talalnotok valamit.


----------



## hetenyid (2012 Október 24)

*Looking for thesis consultant*

Udvozletem Mindenkinek,

Jelenleg Franciaorszagban elo Magyarkent a mesterszakos diplomamunkamhoz keresek konzulenst. Ehhez csatolnam az alabbi levelet, hasonlo ahhoz amit cegeknek is kuldok - arra gondolvan, hogy esetleg itt valaki pont olyan pozicioban van hogy kolcsonosen hasznos egyuttmukodes johessen letre. En kutatasi alapot kapok a diplomamhoz, a ceg pedig egy szamara relevans kutatasi eredmenyt kap cserebe.
Mivel gyerekkoromat kulfoldon tobb orszagban is toltottem, angolul, franciaul tokeletesen beszelek (angolul bilingual szinten, franciaul professional proficiency szinten), Juniusban diplomazom mindket mesterszakos kepzesemrol (egy "tavolrol" vegzett de rendes, budapesti, BMEs, Muszaki Menedzser/Termekfejlesztes szak; es egy francia, Montpellier-i Marketingdontesek es -kutatas mesterszak).
Kanadat valsztottam diplomazas utan celomul, ott szeretnek majd letelepedni - NEM munkat keresek most, nem terhelnek senkit azzal, munkabol igyekszem majd talalni megfelelot a 'hagyomanyos' csatornakon - de ceges konzulenst 'hagyomanyosan' nagyon nehez ugy talalni.

Koszonom melyen es nagyon, elore is, mindenkinek. Aki relevansnak erzi a temat, annak azt, hogy visszajelez - a tobbieknek pedig ha tovabbitjak egy temakorben illetekes ismerosnek.
Amennyiben valaki volna olyan kivetelesen kedves, es Allando tag jogaval elve kulon temat nyitna ennek (erre nekem nincs lehetosegem, ezert posztolok itt), azt mindenkeppen kulon megkoszonnem es meghalalnam.
A level az alabbiakban talahato.

Udvozlettel,
Hetenyi Denes


_Dear Future Thesis Consultant, _
_
_
_I am looking for a professional working at a company designing its own products. This person would act as a consultant for my thesis, with the company being the host for the thesis - in return, both of them would benefit from my thesis’ findings._
_The ideal company is one that is innovative and dynamic._
_I am a graduating Masters student in Engineering Management, specialized on product development & management, and this is my thesis year. The thesis topic can be *absolutely and flexibly adjusted to your needs*, staying within the limits of my formation (design, design management, product management, product development - maybe including sustainability or Design for X).
To have on initial idea, with my thesis professor we decided on ‘Advantages of sustainable product redesign’. This covers the design of a (virtual) sustainable product concept (that is based on a current product or current new development), and also the full analysis and testing of it (with Q methodology and Conjoint analysis)

With a great thesis opportunity, I could deliver pertinent, high-quality work for you
I am bilingual in English and fluent in French. Also, office locations and mobility are not an issue at all for me.
__Should you be interested in the topic's details, I am more than ready to send you the research plan - on the other hand, should you or your company have a thesis topic in mind, I am very eager to get to know it in detail. Naturally, a detailed resume and the official university letter would be both delivered to you with my first email.
In both cases, I am looking forward to discuss details.
Thank you for your time and attention.

Best Regards,
Denes Hetenyi
@: [email protected]_


----------



## Melitta (2012 November 22)

*Így lehet teljesen ingyen nyelvet tanulni külföldön*


*Szerző:* hvg.hu

<iframe src="http://www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?href=http://hvg.hu/karrier/20121122_Igy_lehet_ingyen_nyelvet_tanulni_kulfoldo&send=false&layout=button_count&width=115&show_faces=false&action=recommend&colorscheme=light&font&height=21" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="true" style="border-style: none; overflow: hidden; position: absolute; top: 9px; right: 0px; width: 135px; height: 21px;"></iframe>
*A Fiatalok Lendületben nevű uniós program résztvevői zsebpénzt, ellátást és nyelvtudást kapnak önkéntes munkájukért cserébe - hangzott el a Kossuth Rádióban.*
A Fiatalok Lendületben program több országba is közvetít önkénteseket, akár egy évre is - hangzott el a Kossuth Rádióban. Az uniós finanszírozású program keretein belül az önkéntes munkáért étel, szállás és zsebpénz is jár.
Például az egyetem után, de még az első munkahely előtt, vagy a felsőoktatási tanulmányok megkezdését megelőzően bárki nekiindulhat külföldi munkatapasztalatra szert tenni, akár komolyabb nyelvtudás nélkül is. A jelentkezéshez nem kell diploma és szaktudás sem, mindenki pályázhat, aki más kultúrkörnyezetben is kipróbálná magát.

Az érettségit követően nyelvtanulásnak, egyetem után pedig első munkatapasztalatnak, vagy éppen kalandnak tekinthető program résztvevőinek az útiköltségét is állják. Az önkéntesek az Európai Unióhoz való csatlakozásra váró országokba és a tengerentúlra is utazhatnak.

A program egyik különlegessége, hogy az önkéntes sosincs egyedül, hanem több uniós fiatallal is együtt dolgozik.


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

Sziasztok!
Januárban fejezem be közgazdász MSC képzésemet. Komolyan elgondolkodtam külföldi munkavállaláson és eddig Kanada tűnik a legszimpatikusabbnak. 2 diplomával (marketing, menedzsment), jó angol tudással van esély szakmába vágó állást találni?
A szakmai előremenetel / gyakorlat a legfontosabb szempont.

Előre is köszönöm a válaszokat!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 19)

*Itt jelentkezhet mosogatni havi négyszázezerért*

*Mosogatót keres II. Erzsébet brit királynő. Évi 14 ezer 200 font (havi 415 ezer forint) fizetést ajánl.*




_A legfrissebb hírekért, kommentekért, fotókért és részletekért csatlakozzon és olvassa azatv.hu Facebook oldalát, ahol a csatornával kapcsolatos háttérinformációkhoz is hozzájuthat! A legfrissebb videókért pedig ne mulassza el meglátogatni és feliratkozni a folyamatosan frissülő YouTube csatornánkra! 
_
A munkaidő heti 40 óra. A királyi honlapon közzétett állásajánlatban szerepel, hogy a jelentkezőnek nem csupán a királynő edényszennyesével kell számolnia, hanem a család más tagjainak mosatlan evőeszközeivel is, továbbá, hogy alapvetően a konyhai személyzet kötelekében kell dolgoznia. A kikötések szerint a mosogatóaspiránsnak pontosnak, megbízhatónak, csapatmunkára képesnek, rugalmasnak és készségesnek kell lennie. Mindemellett kívánatos a kellő tapasztalat hasonló munkakörben. 

A hirdetés tudatja, hogy a jelöltnek alapvetően a Buckingham palotában kell suvickolnia az edényeket és evőeszközöket, ám örömmel kell utaznia más királyi rezidenciákra Nagy-Britanniában, és számolni azzal, hogy évente három hónapot távol kell töltenie Londontól. Mindezen túl hétvégén is boldogan kell dolgoznia. A jelentkezési határidő január 15. - adta hírül a brit Metro újság.

MTI


----------



## emilio1234 (2013 Február 23)

Engem is érdekelne...


----------



## Melitta (2013 Március 25)

*Súlyos milliókat követelnek a külföldre közvetített magyar munkavállalóktól*

*Magyar közvetítővel dolgozó svéd munkaerő-kölcsönző cég tévesztett meg számos magyar dolgozót azzal, hogy az ígéretek ellenére elmulasztották utánuk befizetni az adót és a társadalombiztosítást - állította az atv.hu-nak több érintett is. Van, akitől 21 millió forintnak megfelelő összeget követel a svéd állam, másnak pedig egy orvosi ellátás után érkezett tízmilliós számla. Információink szerint az ügyben a magyar adóhatóság is eljár a svédek kérésére. Közben a felfüggesztett munkaerő-kölcsönző folytatja a tevékenységét, ezúttal mérnököket és egészségügyi dolgozókat közvetít a skandináv országba.*




Ferenc hét éve került ki Svédországba hegesztőként. Egy vasipari vállalkozásnál dolgozott, de nem közvetlenül foglalkoztatták, hanem egy kinti munkaerő-kölcsönző cégen keresztül. "2004 óta működik náluk ez a szisztéma, kölcsönadják a lakatosokat, hegesztőket, esztergályosokat. Kimegy az ember, aláíratnak vele egy svéd nyelvű szerződést, és már dolgozhat is. Nekünk azt mondták, hogy ne aggódjunk, be leszünk jelentve. Igaz, hogy offshore cégekhez, de az adót és a biztosítást fizetik helyettünk" - mondta el az atv.hu-nak a magyar férfi, aki üzemvezetőként több honfitársának is segített elhelyezkedni a cégnél, ahol jelenleg 30 magyar dolgozik. 

*Kemény munka, jó fizetés *

A munka kemény volt, de jó volt a fizetés, óránként 100 svéd koronát (3500-3900 forint) kaptak. Havonta átlagban 280 órát teljesítettek, de volt olyan, amikor 340-et. "Egy erdő közepén van az üzem, a legközelebbi ház 5 kilométerre van. Ott senki nem foglalkozott azzal, hogy milyen jogai vannak a dolgozóknak, mi hétvégén is dolgoztunk, amiért semmilyen pótlékot nem kaptunk, mint ahogy a túlóráért sem" - mondta Ferenc. A legnagyobb problémát azonban nem ez jelentette a számukra, hanem az, hogy - mint kiderült - a munkaerő-kölcsönző cég sem az adót, sem a biztosítást nem fizette utánuk. Annak ellenére sem, hogy a dolgozók bruttó bére hozzájuk érkezett. Ez - a magyarok tudomása szerint - óránként 250 svéd korona volt, aminek kevesebb mint a felét kapták meg a melósok. 

"Hiába kérdeztük rendszeresen, hogy mikor lesz már meg a svéd adószámunk, ami nélkül ott még egy telefont sem lehet venni, mindig azt mondták, ne aggódjunk, minden rendben van. Időnként hoztak bizonyos papírokat, amiket alá kellet írnunk, mondván, hogy a szerződésünk korrekcióra szorul. Persze nem értettük, de muszáj volt aláírni. Azt mondták, ha nem tesszük meg, akkor jönnek a lettek, a románok, meg a többi magyar és mehetünk haza. Csak később tudtuk meg, hogy a módosításokra azért lehetett szükség, mert munkaerő-kölcsönző cég perben áll a svéd államkincstárral a be nem fizetett adók miatt" - folytatta Ferenc. 

*Kiszámlázták a kezelést*

Azt, hogy a társadalombiztosítást nem fizetik utánuk, onnan tudták meg, hogy amikor baleset érte őket, kiszámlázták nekik az orvosi költségeket, vagy azt mondták, kezeltessék magukat Magyarországon. "Én egy közlekedési baleset miatt kerültem kórházba, de két nap után mondták, hogy ki kell jönnöm. Ráadásul több mint ezer svéd koronát (350 ezer forintnak megfelelő összeget) kellett fizetnem az ellátásért. A legrosszabbul az a munkatársam járt, aki egy munkahelyi balesetben az egyik szemére megvakult, az ellátásért pedig 300 ezer koronát, mintegy 10 millió forintot számláztak ki neki" - sorolja az eseteket a volt üzemvezető. 

Mint mondta, a biztosítékot az verte ki náluk, amikor a svéd adóhatóságtól megkapták a felszólítást, hogy fizessék be az elmaradt adót. "Az én esetemben ez 600 ezer svéd korona, vagyis 21 millió forintnak megfelelő összeg. Tudok olyanokról, akiket már a magyar adóhatóság is keres a svédek kérésére" - fogalmazott. Hozzátette: próbáltak a svéd hatóságokhoz, illetve a az ottani sajtóhoz is fordulni, de érdemben sehol nem foglalkoztak az ügyükkel. 

*Több száz munkavállalót közvetített*

Az érintett munkaerő-kölcsönző cég honlapján az szerepel, hogy vállalkozói szövetkezetként működnek, vagyis mindenki vállalkozóként dolgozik kint, a bérét maga alkudja ki, ami után neki kell számláznia. Ferenc erre azt mondta, a honlapon rendszeresen változik az ismertető szöveg, nekik annak idején nem ezt mondták. Úgy tudja, hogy a cég mintegy 350 magyarnak adott kint munkát, és a történtek ellenére a mai napig toboroz munkaerőt Magyarországon - főként mérnököket, orvosokat és más egészségügyi dolgozókat. Az atv.hu hiába kereste a honlapon megadott telefonszámon a cég magyar összekötőjét, aki SMS-ünkre sem reagált, email-ünkre sem válaszolt. A férfi neve viszont felbukkant egy másik - szerkezetileg teljesen az előzővel azonos - honlapon, amelyen egy cég valóban azt reklámozza, hogy egészségügyi dolgozókat közvetít ki Svédországba. 

A céggel kapcsolatban más károsultak is hasonló tapasztalatokról számoltak be, mint Ferenc. Katalint nehéz volt rávenni arra, hogy nyilatkozzon, azt mondta, volt férje még mindig kint dolgozik - feketén -, és ez az egyetlen jövedelmük. Szavaiból az is hamar kiderült, hogy bár elváltak, még mindig élettársi kapcsolatban élnek. "A válásra azért volt szükség, mert a svéd cég, ahol a férjem, pontosabban a volt férjem, dolgozik, nem fizetett utána semmi adót, és hallottuk, hogy a magyar adóhivatal ezt behajtja a kint dolgozó embereken" - mondta Katalin. Ezért papíron külön váltak, a férfit bejelentették egy elhagyatott helyen álló ingatlanba - ahová már érkezett is levél az adóhivataltól, a címzettet azonban nem találták meg.

*Két férfi egy ágyban *

"A férjem sok helyen dolgozott Svédben, volt olyan, hogy konténerben laktak a gyárudvaron és váltották egymást az ágyban: ő reggel 6-tól este 6-ig dolgozott, a váltótársa pedig este 6-tól reggel 6-ig" - idézte fel Katalin. Máskor egy kőbányában dolgozott a párja karbantartóként. Ott csak akkor fizettek neki, ha valamit ki kellett javítani. Így előfordult, hogy napokig nem dolgozott, máskor pedig 27 órán keresztül szolgálatban volt egyhuzamban. Most ott dolgozik, ahol előző interjúalanyunk, Ferenc volt az üzemvezető. "Ott lényegesen jobb körülmények vannak, de nem fordítanak semmilyen figyelmet a melósok egészségére, munkakörülményeire. Az ősszel rosszul lett a párom, vérzett az orra. Hazajött az orvoshoz és kiderült, hogy a vérében a megengedettnél 17-szerte nagyobb az ólom koncentráció. Az öccse is ott dolgozik, neki a keze tört el. Itthon kellett begipszeltetni, és azt mondták neki, örüljön, ha visszaveszik dolgozni" - folytatta Katalin. 

Azt is elmondta, hogy minden hónapban be kell fizetniük 30 ezer forint közvetítési díjat azért, hogy a férje dolgozhasson. Ő úgy tudja, hogy a szóban forgó - fentebb már említett - közvetítő céget törölték a svéd cégek listájáról. "A melósokat egy másik, Szlovákiában bejegyzett kölcsönzőcég veszi át, és minden megy tovább" - jegyezte meg Katalin.

*Futás a WC-re*

"Ebben az évszázadban egy olyan iparilag fejlett, toleranciáról híres országban nem tudom, hogyan történhet meg ilyen dolog" - kezdi történetét Gábor, aki 2009-ben került Svédországba, szintén ugyanazon a munkaerő-kölcsönző cégen és magyar kapcsolattartón keresztül, ugyanahhoz a vasipari vállalathoz. "Egy férfi várt a repülőtéren, útközben egy gyorsétteremben aláírtuk a szerződést, amit nem értettem, mert svédül volt. Örültem, hogy lesz munkám, mert akkor már hónapok óta nem dolgoztam" - mondta. 

A munka reggel 6-tól este 7-ig tartott, de gyakran 8-ig, 9-ig kellett dolgozni. Szombaton pedig délután 5-ig, vasárnap délután 3-ig. "Hihetetlen nagy volt a munkatempó, a hegesztés miatt olyan füst volt a műhelyben, hogy nem láttuk egymást. Futva kellett menni a wc-re, és a legalapvetőbb munkavédelmi előírásokat sem tartották be. A magyar rabszolgáknak köszönhetően nagyon jól ment a cégnek, a konkurensek közül három is tönkre ment, mert nem bírták az iramot. Egyébként dolgoztam Magyarországon is hasonló helyen, de az szanatóriumnak tűnt ehhez képest" - meséli Gábor, aki 500-600 ezer forintnak megfelelő összeget keresett havonta. Az adót és a biztosítást utána sem fizette be senki. Tőle 178 ezer svéd koronát (mintegy 6 millió forintot) követel a svéd állam - adatait azonban elírták a szerződésen, így nem találták meg a hivatalos szervek. 

*Semmilyen papír*

Gábor is beszámolt arról, hogy azoknak, akiket baleset ért, inkább megvették a repülőjegyet Magyarországra, hogy otthon kezeltessék magukat. Ennek érdekében kötelező volt Magyarországon fizetniük az alap tb-járulékot.

Szerinte nagyon hatékonyan és kifinomultan tevékenykedett a magyar összekötővel dolgozó svéd munkaerő-kölcsönző. "Arra mindig ügyeltek, hogy ne maradjon nálunk semmilyen papír a munkaerő-kölcsönzőtől. Amikor pedig megbukott a cég, és jöttek a levelek a svéd adóhatóságtól, azokat a vasipari cég főnöke összeszedte, mondván, hogy a papírmunka az ő dolguk" - mondta. Megjegyezte, hogy neki egyszer kellett 2000 koronát fizetnie közvetítési díjként, mások viszont havi fixet fizetnek a magyar kapcsolattartónak, hogy maradhassanak Svédországban. Ez az összeg ezertől 3 ezer svéd koronáig terjedhet havonta. Ő is úgy tudja, vannak, akiket már a magyar adóhatóság is keres a svéd társszerv kérésére, hogy behajtsák rajtuk az elmaradt adót és járulékot. 

Az ügyben megkerestük Nemzeti Adó és Vámhivatalt is, ahol azonban adótitokra hivatkozva még azt sem erősítették meg vagy cáfolták, hogy kaptak-e felkérést a svéd adóhatóságtól a kintlévőségek behajtására. 

Sebestyén István


----------



## Laszlo85 (2013 Április 20)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek,

Szeretnék egy kis segítséget kérni, Kingstonban, (ON) lakom, augusztusig van visitor vizám, 27 éves vagyok, jól beszélek angolul. Vendégségben vagyok, augusztusig eltartanak, viszont szeretnék itt maradni és legálisan munkát vállalni. Nincs keresetem, ezáltal pénzem sincs, se ügyvédre, se magamra, semmire. Villanyszerelő vagyok, de azt már megtudtam, hogy nem tudok elhelyezkedni, mert itt megyénként le kell vizsgázni.
Ha a munka megkívánja, kész vagyok elmenni akár Albertába is, bárhova, ahol tudnak adni munkavállalási vízumot.
Magyarországra nem szeretnék menni, februárban érkeztem ide, azelőtt egy évig próbálkoztam a fent említett EVS-el bekerülni egy projectbe, de hiába pályáztam tízessével, nem sikerült. Munka nincs otthon és igazából már helyem se nagyon van ahova mehetnék.
Szeretnék tájékoztatást kérni, hogy mik a lehetőségeim, hogyan tudnék legális úton itt maradni, nem kell menekült státusz, dolgozni szeretnék, nem púp lenni Kanada hátán.

A választ előre is köszönöm.


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

jó lenne


----------



## gabi19g (2013 Április 21)

Laszlo85 írta:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek,
> 
> Szeretnék egy kis segítséget kérni, Kingstonban, (ON) lakom, augusztusig van visitor vizám, 27 éves vagyok, jól beszélek angolul. Vendégségben vagyok, augusztusig eltartanak, viszont szeretnék itt maradni és legálisan munkát vállalni. Nincs keresetem, ezáltal pénzem sincs, se ügyvédre, se magamra, semmire. Villanyszerelő vagyok, de azt már megtudtam, hogy nem tudok elhelyezkedni, mert itt megyénként le kell vizsgázni.
> Ha a munka megkívánja, kész vagyok elmenni akár Albertába is, bárhova, ahol tudnak adni munkavállalási vízumot.
> ...


Keress munkaadot, ha van aki alkalmazna, akkor tud neked kerni papirokat. Ehhez azert jo ha nalad van egy oneletrajz, elozo munkaadoktol ajanlolevel es erkolcsi bizonyitvany. A szakmabol raersz vizsgazni kesobb is, attol meg dolgozhatsz.


----------



## Laszlo85 (2013 Április 29)

gabi19g írta:


> Keress munkaadot, ha van aki alkalmazna, akkor tud neked kerni papirokat. Ehhez azert jo ha nalad van egy oneletrajz, elozo munkaadoktol ajanlolevel es erkolcsi bizonyitvany. A szakmabol raersz vizsgazni kesobb is, attol meg dolgozhatsz.



Köszi a választ, ezt fogom tenni.


----------



## gabi19g (2013 Április 29)

Laszlo85 írta:


> Köszi a választ, ezt fogom tenni.




Sok sikert hozza!  Penz nelkul nem lesz konnyu, azt szerezz elotte otthonrol.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Május 19)

*A nagy munkanélküliség ellenére komoly hiány van pizzasütőből Olaszországban, becslések szerint hatezer sütöde keres dolgozót.*
 

Az olaszoknak azonban nem fűlik a foguk ehhez a munkához, mert a fizetés szerény, a munkaidő viszont hosszú. A pizzasütödék kemencéinél mindemiatt sok egyiptomi dolgozik, becslések szerint az arab országból érkező munkakeresők 80 százaléka pizzériában köt ki. A The Daily Telegraph című brit lap beszámolója szerint a pizzatészta készítésének mesterei lettek az egyiptomiak, sok római, torinói, milánói pizzázó nekik köszönhetően működik.
 

"Jók vagyunk, mert nehéz munkára készültünk. Az olaszok viszont kényelmes irodai munkahelyre vágynak, napi hatórás és heti ötnapos munkaidőre. Nem készek napi 10-12 órát dolgozni" - mondta a lapnak Amadeo al-Vikel, aki 12 éve vándorolt ki Kairóból Olaszországba, és pizzázója van Rómában a Trevi-kút közelében. 
 

Olaszországban évente mintegy 3 milliárd pizza készül. A fiatalok körében a munkanélküliség 35 százalékos.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 2)

*10 szokatlan munka, mely meglepően jól fizet*


*Kézmodellként vagy személyi vásárlóként például vagyonokat kereshetünk.
*
Mindannyian tudjuk, hogy az orvosok és a vállalatvezetők sokszor igen magas fizetéssel büszkélkedhetnek, az azonban már nem olyan egyértelmű, hogy más, kevésbé tradicionális szakmákkal is nagy összegekre tehetünk szert. Pedig a hotdogárus, utcai élőszobor vagy a temetkezési vállalkozói munka éppúgy ezek közé tartozik, mint a fagylalttesztelő, kutyasétáltató vagy a főállású személyi vásárló.
A *Forbes magazin szakértői szerint* az ilyen típusú munkákhoz szükséges egyfajta kockázatvállalás és kreativitás, amelyet nem mindenki képes felvállalni. Ellentétben egy jogi vagy orvosi képzéssel, mely habár sokszor igen költséges lehet, ha az illető szorgalmas, akkor szinte garantált a jó fizetés és a karrierlehetőség.
A furcsább munkák esetében nincs egyértelmű recept a sikerre, egy jól menő üzlet segítségével azonban kiküszöbölhetjük a kilenctől ötig tartó irodai munkát és rendkívüli összegekre tehetünk szert.
A cikk szerzője arról számol be, hogy egy forgalmas helyen áruló New York-i hotdogos akár évi 100 ezer dollárt is megkereshet, de egy félreesőbb helyen is hazavihet 30-80 ezer dollárt évente.
*Adminisztrációs munkatárs*
Still Kft.​*Marketing - assistant*
BECK AND PARTNERS Kft.​​*Irodavezető*
Fundamenta-Lakáskassza Zrt.​*Logisztikai asszisztens*
Procter&Gamble/Hyginett Kft.​​*Accounts Assistant*
Adecco Kft.​*Office /Personal Assistant*
B2i Healthcare Kft.​​ 
Egy alaszkai halásznak akár heti 2500 dollár is ütheti a markát, bizonyos időszakokban azonban lehet, hogy üres kézzel tér haza. Ahhoz, hogy a sokszor meglepő munkákban sikerünk legyen, nagy adag kitartásra, eltökéltségre és üzleti szellemre van szükségünk.
*Íme a tíz legjobban fizető különös munka: (dollar/év)*
- balzsamozó $43,680
- hotdogárus $30,000-tól $100,000-ig
- személyi vásárló $25,000-tól $100,000-ig
- temetkezési szolgáltatások menedzsere $79,930
- fagylalttesztelő (farmakológiai végzettséggel) $56,000
- virtuális fejvadász $250-$10,000/ajánlott jelölt
- genetikai tanácsadó $55,820
- élő manöken/utcai szobor $100 óránként
- testrész modell $20 - $1,000 alkalmanként
- óceánjáró hajón szórakoztató személyzet $3,000 - $4,500 havonta, plusz ellátás és kabin
Szemlézte: *Fogas Krisztina*​


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 8)

*Drága mulatság magyarnak lenni*

*TORONTÁLI ZOLTÁN **FEKETE EMESE*_2013. 06. 07. 10:08_
_*65*KOMMENT_​*CÍMKÉK:*

*jövedelem*
*vásárlóerő*
*árszínvonal*
​*A szobafestőt és a fodrászt a keresetünkhöz képest olcsón megkapjuk, ám az áruk többségéért nagyon sokat kell fizetnünk. Egy magyar családnak a rezsi még a csökkentés után is nagyobb teher, mint Nyugaton, de még a ruha- és élelmiszer-vásárlás is jobban fáj, így nem csoda, hogy szórakozásra alig marad pénz.*
Gabi Londonban dolgozik a kreatív szakmában, pár éve költözött ki, többéves szakmai tapasztalattal. A fizetése nettó 5 ezer font, azaz mintegy 1,7 millió forint, a költségei pedig elég meglepő képet mutatnak a magyar átlaghoz képest.
Igaz ugyan, hogy egy kétszobás lakáson osztozik a bérlőtársával, és vaskos havi ezer fontot fizet egyetlen szobáért, de a rezsiköltsége mindössze 100-150 font, ami magyar mértékkel sem sok. Ráadásul London egyik legdrágább negyedében, a Notting Hillen lakik. Élelmiszerre ezer font körül költ, ami jelentős összeg, de hozzáteszi, hogy nem a legolcsóbb helyekre jár, szeret például menő helyeken salátázni, ahol a kis adag is több mint 10 fontba kerül.
A Londonban élő magyar nő példája is jól mutatja, amire legutóbb a Guruló hordó blog szerzői hívták fel a figyelmet. Magyarországon az árszínvonal közelebb van a nyugat-európai átlaghoz, mint a bérek. Keveset keresünk, de itt is minden ugyanolyan drága, mint kint.







Élet Londonban és Bukarestben. (százalékban)
Forrás: Origo
Bogdan szakmája közel áll Gabiéhoz, életkora és szakmai tapasztalata is hasonló, szintén nincs még családja, ám ő Bukarestben próbál boldogulni. Sokkal kevesebbet keres, 1200 eurónak megfelelő lejből, azaz mintegy 360 ezer forintból kell kijönnie. Fizetésének majdnem a felét, 500 eurót kell albérletre költenie, mindössze 300 euróból ki tudja hozni a számára szükséges élelmiszert, 100 eurót elfüstöl cigarettára, 150-et pedig közlekedésre kell fordítania. Azt mondja, marad pénze a szórakozásra is, az számára elsősorban nem anyagi, hanem szabadidő kérdése.
*Úgy hívják, vásárlóerő-paritás*

Az Európai Unió megfelelő statisztikái is alátámasztják mindezt. A vásárlóerő-paritáson közölt adatok az egyes valuták erejét is figyelembe veszik, vagyis a bérek színvonalához mérten mutatják egy-egy termékcsoport drága vagy olcsó voltát. 

Ha az EU 27 országának átlagában a kenyér és a gabonafélék ára (idetartozik a rizs, a liszt és minden tésztaféle) 2011-ben 1 volt, akkor ehhez képest nálunk ugyanezért 1,19-et kellett kiadni, és bár Cipruson 1,38-at, Angliában csak 0,81-et. A tágabb élelmiszer-kosár relatíve még drágább nálunk, mint az unió több országában, ebbe beletartozik a bébiételektől kezdve a húson és zöldségen át a ketchupig minden, ami ehető vagy iható.
Ruházkodásban nagyon érdekesen oszlik meg Európa: Nyugat lényegesen olcsóbb, mint Kelet, mi például a fizetőképességünkhöz képest 32 százalékkal drágábban tudunk csak öltözködni, mint az uniós átlag, és 40 százalékkal több pénzért, mint a híresen stílusos franciák.
*Kellemes, biztonságos élet*

Miklós már családos emberként költözött ki Amszterdamba, ahol egy multinacionális vállalat középvezetőjeként kapott állást. A pontos fizetését nem árulta el, de utalt rá, hogy a hasonló beosztásokban a holland átlag 2-2,5-szeresét lehet megkeresni, azaz bruttó 6-8 ezer eurót (1,8-2,4 millió forintot). 
A lakhatás itt is drága, jó minőségű sorházi lakását havi 2 ezer euróért bérli a család, ám olcsóbban kijönnének, ha hitelből vásároltak volna, és annak részleteit kellene fizetniük. Rezsire ők is csak 200 eurót költenek, az autójuk után pedig 100 eurós adót kell fizetniük. A szolgáltatások drágák, és a rendszeres karbantartás alaposan megnöveli az autóval kapcsolatos költségeket.

Az élelmiszerárakat 20-40 százalékkal érzik magasabbnak a magyarnál, bár hozzáteszik, hogy bizonyos termékek olcsóbbak, és az átlagos minőség sokkal magasabb. Miklósék helyi közműadót, gát- és csatorna-karbantartási díjat is fizetnek, ez havi közel 200 eurós kiadás, de jogosnak érzik a sarcot, mert a település mindig makulátlanul tiszta, illetve árvíztől sem kell tartaniuk.

"A megélhetés költsége jóval magasabb Hollandiában, de mindezek mellett is marad pénz szórakozásra, ruházkodásra, nyaralásra, úgy általában egy kellemes, biztonságos életre" - mondják.
*Félretesznek nyaralásra, síelésre*

Hasonló életszínvonalról számolt be norvég beszélgetőpartnerünk, aki hasonló állásban dolgozik, mint Miklós. Férje tanácsadó egy multinacionális cégnél, első gyermeküket egy 150 négyzetméteres oslói lakásba várják. Nem tartoznak az igazán jól kereső alkalmazottak közé, de így is havi bruttó 18 ezer eurónak megfelelő norvég koronából gazdálkodhatnak. Ebből 4 ezer eurónyi összeget a lakáshitel törlesztése rögtön el is visz. A feleség úgy saccolja, hogy havi 600 eurót költenek élelmiszerre, és 100 eurót benzinre, de mindketten közel laknak a munkahelyükhöz. Havonta 80 ezer forintnak megfelelő koronát tesznek félre nyaralásra és téli síelésre.





Élet Hollandiában és Magyarországon. (százalékban)
Forrás: Origo


Rögtönzött - és nem reprezentatív - hazai körkérdésünk egyértelműen azt az eredményt hozta, hogy a családok jövedelmének negyedét-harmadát elviszi a rezsiköltség, az élelmiszerek és a közlekedés költségeit hozzáadva pedig eltűnik a kereset több mint fele. Tamásék példája is ezt mutatja. Miklósékhoz hasonlóan ő is egy multinál dolgozik, de Budapesten, ráadásul a felesége is jól kereső beosztott egy nagy tanácsadó cégnél. Kettejük fizetése, így jóval a magyar átlag feletti, több mint 700 ezer forint a családi költségvetés. Az év végén mégis sokkal kevesebbet tudnak félrerakni, mint az egykeresős modellben élő hollandiai kortársuk. Rezsire, élelmiszerre is többet költenek a fizetésükhöz képest, és összességében harmadannyi pénzük van, mint Miklóséknek.
*Amivel munkánk is van, az olcsóbb*

Van azért, ami olcsóbb Magyarországon. A szolgáltatások terén majdnem 30 százalékkal vagyunk az EU átlaga alatt. Jóval kevesebbet kell kifizetni a vízvezeték-szerelőnek, a szobafestőnek vagy a lakberendezőnek, olcsóbb a bejárónő, a ruhatisztítás, az autómosás, a mozi, de a pszichiáter és a fogorvos is, ami logikus, hiszen az árak itt is az alacsony bérszínvonalhoz illeszkednek.

Korábbi általános árelőnyünk a vendéglátásban is megmaradt. Európai összevetésben olcsók az éttermeink, kávézóink és a szállodák is, még ha ezt az ember időnként teljesen másképp éli is meg. Az Eurostat itt egy szelet pizzától és egy korsó sörtől kezdve rengeteg menüt mér, de nézi a diákszállókat és a legjobb hoteleket is. Ebben a kategóriában csak Csehország volt nálunk olcsóbb két évvel ezelőtt, miközben érdekes módon Lengyelország messze lepipálta Európa fejlettebb országait, az átlagnál majdnem 30 százalékkal volt drágább.​


----------



## most (2013 Június 10)

Miklósékhoz hasonlóan ő is egy multinál dolgozik, de Budapesten, ráadásul a felesége is jól kereső beosztott egy nagy tanácsadó cégnél. Kettejük fizetése, így jóval a magyar átlag feletti, több mint 700 ezer forint a családi költségvetés. 
nah ezért hókuszpókusz a statisztika ...


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 12)

*Nyugatra emigrálnak a magyar buszsofőrök*


*Több tucat sofőr már emigrált, sokan pedig tanulni kezdték az idegen nyelveket - írja a blikk.hu.*

Legtöbben a norvégot, Norvégiában ugyanis tárt karokkal és átszámolva 1 millió forintos fizetéssel várják a magyar buszvezetőket. Ennek pedig híre ment a BKV-nál, és még több sofőr adta tanulásra a fejét. Sokuknak nincs is más választásuk, mint dobbantani, mert a BKV-nál kapott 120-160 ezer forintos bérből nem tudják fizetni devizahitelüket.

Norvégia után a BKV-sok másik kedvelt célpontja Németország. Hernaczki Antal (39) Münchent választotta. Többet dolgozom mint otthon, van úgy, hogy 10-15 órát is, de nem panaszkodom, mert a BKV-nál alig kaptam 130 ezer forintot, itt viszont átlagban félmilliót keresek.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 9)

*Súgót keres az Operaház*



*A meghirdetett határozatlan idejű közalkalmazotti állásra 2013. augusztus 6-ig várják a jelentkezéseket.*

*Foglalkoztatás jellege:* teljes munkaidő.

*A munkavégzés helye:* Budapest, 1061 Budapest, Andrássy út 22.

*A munkakörbe tartozó, illetve a vezetői megbízással járó lényeges feladatok:* A próba és az előadás zenei folyamatának és szövegének nyomon követése. Az előadó kisegítése a lehető legmagasabb színvonalon való teljesítésének érdekében. A zongorakivonat hibátlan ismerete. A próba és az előadás folyamatának maximális figyelemmel való végigkísérése.

*Illetmény és juttatások:* Az illetmény megállapítására és a juttatásokra a "Közalkalmazottak jogállásáról szóló" 1992. évi XXXIII. törvény rendelkezései az irányadók.

*Pályázati feltételek:- Főiskola, zeneművészet képzési ágon szerzett felsőfokú végzettség vagy ének szakos általános vagy középiskolai tanár,
- büntetlen előélet

A pályázat elbírálásánál előnyt jelent:
- színházi, különösen zenés színházban szerzett - Legalább 1-3 év szakmai tapasztalat,

Elvárt kompetenciák: 
- olasz, német, orosz, francia nyelvek olvasási szintű ismerete,

Előnyt jelentő kompetenciák: 
- opera repertoár ismerete

- lapról olvasási készség

- empátia, türelem

A pályázat részeként benyújtandó iratok, igazolások: fényképes önéletrajz, végzettséget igazoló bizonyítvány(ok) másolata, nyilatkozat büntetlen előéletről, adatkezelési nyilatkozat, melyben hozzájárul a pályázattal kapcsolatos személyes adatainak kezeléséhez.

A munkakör legkorábban 2013. szeptember 1. napjától tölthető be.

A pályázatok benyújtásának módja:
Postai úton, a pályázatnak a Magyar Állami Operaház címére történő megküldésével (1061 Budapest, Andrássy út 22. ). Kérjük a borítékon feltüntetni a pályázati adatbázisban szereplő azonosító számot: Á-5108-1/2013/13 , valamint a munkakör megnevezését: súgó.

vagy

Személyesen: MÁO Humánerőforrás-gazdálkodási Osztály, Budapest, 1065 Budapest, Hajós utca 11. 3. emelet .

A pályázat elbírálásának módja, rendje: A pályázatok beérkezését követően 3 tagú bizottság hallgatja meg a pályázati feltételeknek megfelelő jelentkezőket. Sikertelen pályázatról szóló értesítés után a pályázatok személyesen átvehetők a MÁO Humánerőforrás-gazdálkodási Osztályán. Az át nem vett pályázatok az elbírálási határidőt követő 90 nap elteltével megsemmisítésre kerülnek.

A pályázat elbírálásának határideje: 2013. augusztus 16.

Próbaidő 4 hónap. A munkakör készenléti jellegű, napi munkaidő 12 óra, beosztás szerinti napi munkaidő legfeljebb 14 óra, heti munkaidő legfeljebb 60 óra.

A munkáltatóval kapcsolatban további információt a www.opera.hu honlapon szerezhet.

A pályázat benyújtásának határideje: 2013. augusztus 6.
*


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 11)

Idoben visszafele haladva:
Sugo munkakor kemeny lehet, a sok nyelv-kovetelmeny pedig a kozalkalmazotti bertablaban is jol jon.

Arak-berek osszehasonlitgatasa:
Egyreszt nagyobb kulonbseg van a pesti fiatal es a besenyopuszta alsoi csalad bevetelei-kiadasai es eletvitele kozt, mint barmelyik ket szabadon valasztott vilagvaros kozott.
Masreszt meg az arkulonbsegek fo oka, hogy a harmadik vilagban letezik egy olyan elelmiszerkategoria (feherkenyer, teszkoparizsi es baratai) ami az elsoben takarmanykent sem lenne legalis, es je, az olcsobb, mint a teljes kiorlesu kenyer, meg a szeletelt sonka.
En egyszeruen azt latom, hogy ami nyugaton "normalis", az egyszeruen luxuskategoriaba esik magyar szemmel.

Talan az epitkezest hoznam fel ellenpeldakent, gondolom a nagy elomunkaigeny miatt, ami feketen meg mindig olcso keleten: 
A lesajnalt panelhaz falvastagsagat es lakasok kozti hangszigeteleset itt nem lehet megfizetni.


----------



## Lacerta (2013 Július 16)

Tisztelt kanadai Fórumozók!

Én komoly szándékkal kanadai állás, illetve munkalehetőség után érdeklődök. Felsőfokú híradástechnikai mérnöki végzettségem van, azonban sohasem dolgoztam a „szakmámban”. 30 évet dolgoztam a közszférában ahonnan most – fogalmazzunk úgy – kitessékeltek és a Kormány lehetőséget sem ad, hogy tovább dolgozhassak.

Mivel úgy érzem, hogy itthon nemigen terem nekem babér, (50 éves elmúltam) ezért gondolkodom azon, hogy másutt, külföldön keresek munkát magamnak. Angol nyelvtudásom eléggé hiányos, lássuk be, hagy némi kívánnivalót maga után, de gyorsan tanulok, ez tehát nem lehet probléma.

Amennyiben ez előnyt jelenthet, nekem „A”, valamint „B” és „C” kategóriás hivatásos jogosítványom van.

Ha valaki érdemben tudna információt, vagy felvilágosítást nyújtani, illetve segítséget adni, akkor kérem írjon . Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 29)

Kedves Lacerta!

Az angol az megkerulhetetlen. Esetleg Quebecben franciaval kivalthato.

Ha azt a hiradastechnikat sikerulne felfrissiteni, az kifejezetten keresett szakma eszakon (tavoli orszagbeli allamigazgatasi tapasztalathoz kepest, mar elnezest)
Az RF resze nem sokat valtozott, nekem legalabbis nem szoltak, hogy lenne uj Maxwell-egyenlet 
A modern muszerek mindig a klasszikusakat imitaljak, nem lesz veluk gondod.
Mondjuk a modulaciok mar szinte mindenutt digitalisak, az meg megvolt? (bocs, fiatalabb vagyok)

A hivatasos soforkodes is transzferabilisnak tunik, ehhez erdemes elore letolteni a kinezett allam kresz-konyvet, vizsgafelkeszitoit, nyelvtanulasnak is kivallo, es ugyis ujra kell majd vizsgazni.

Szocske


----------



## Lacerta (2013 Augusztus 5)

Kedves Szöcske! 
Köszönöm a válaszát, az információt. Az az érzésem, hogy én már nagyon régen tanultam az elektronikáról, már az is problémát okozott, hogy átállítsam az antennát digitális TV adás vételre. De majd csak lesz valahogy. 
Üdvözletem!


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 31)

Jol beszelo es helyesen iro /felsofokuan/ *angol *es *francia* tolmacs kellene szoveg forditashoz.


----------



## Melitta (2015 Február 3)

*Álommeló Angliában: legyél rabszolga egy évre!*

Magyar munkavállalókat keres angliai állásra egy magyar nevű, a céges adatbázis szerint román állampolgárságú, a harmincas éveiben járó férfi, aki helyszíni autószereléssel foglalkozik egy Londontól nem messze fekvő kisvárosban és a település 30 kilométeres körzetében.






Az a havi 800 fontos (330 ezer forintos) fizetés, amit leendő munkatársainak ígér, nem is hangzik rosszul, főleg, hogy az összeg fél év után már 1000 fontra nő, és a főnök szállást is ad, teljesen ingyen. A munka külön vonzereje, hogy még angolul sem kell tudni hozzá, és a munkáltató készségesen segít az utazásban és az ügyintézésben is.





A férfi nemrég az angliai magyarok egyik Facebook-csoportjában, a LION-on tette közzé álláshirdetését. Még szép, hogy volt, aki lecsapott a lehetőségre, és emailben érdeklődött a fizetésről és a munkafeltételekről.

A vállalkozó válasza teljesen korrekt, mindössze annyival árnyalja a képet, hogy az általa ajánlott állás sokkal inkább emlékeztet modern kori rabszolgaságra, mint 21. századi alvállalkozói viszonyra, amit emleget.

Néhány meglepő részlet a 8 oldalas, szerződésnek látszó iratból:

*Munkafeltételek*

Heti 6 nap munka
Munkaidő: reggel 8-tól este 8-ig
Fizetés: az első fél évben havi 800 font, utána, ha beváltál, havi 1000 font
Szabadságra akkor mész, amikor a főnök
Minimum 1 évre szerződsz, ez alatt az idő alatt nem mondhatsz fel
Ha mégis felmondasz, bukod az 1000 fontos letétet
Ha a főnök úgy látja, hogy rossz lábbal keltél fel, aznap nem dolgozhatsz
Amelyik napon nem dolgozol, 10 fontot kell fizetned a szállásért
*Szállásfeltételek:*

Kötelező a főnök házában laknod, különben nem dolgozhatsz nála
A szobád berendezése: ágy, szekrény (esetleg asztal)
A házba az ott lakókon kívül nem mehet be se barát, se barátnő
A házba tilos elektronikai eszközt bevinni (tévé, fűtés, hangszer)
A házon (a Google Street View szerint egy padlástérrel együtt 3 szintes kertvárosi ikerház fele) kilencedmagaddal osztozol
Ha egyvalaki tíz percet tölt a vécén, a többieknek 90 percet kell várniuk, mire sorra kerülnek (ez nem világos, hogy jött ki)
A szobádat hetente alaposan ki kell takarítanod. Ha megbuksz az ellenőrzésen: 10 font levonás
Az egész házat ki kell takarítanod, amikor rád kerül a sor. Ha elmulasztod, 10 font levonás.
Amúgy is mindenért 10 font levonás
Aki azt hiszi, hogy ilyen márpedig nincs, annak itt az összes papír, amit alá kell írni ahhoz, hogy a menő autószerelő rabszolgájaként (hivatalosan: alvállalkozójaként) a siker útjára léphessen. Jó utazást, jó munkát!


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Február 3)

A szabad munkaeropiac csodaja. Kereslet-kinalat.

on site car mechanic -> meno autoszerelo?
Carlos!


----------



## Melitta (2015 Február 7)

*Felhívás külföldi önkéntes szolgálatra*

*Vállalkozó kedvű 18-29 év közötti fiatalokat keres a Magyar Máltai Szeretetszolgálat egyéves külföldi önkéntes szolgálatra. Az 'Egy év az életemből neked' programba bekapcsolódó fiatalokat franciaországi és németországi szociális intézményekbe fogadják majd. A pályázat beadási határideje: 2015. március 2.*

Vállalkozó kedvű 18-29 év közötti fiatalokat keresünk 'Egy év az életemből neked' c. programunkban történő részvételre. A kiválasztottak Németországban és Franciaországban teljesíthetnek majd egyéves önkéntes szolgálatot többségében fogyatékkal élők otthonaiban.

Időpontok:
Németország: 2015. szeptember 1. - 2016. augusztus 31., a német önkéntes törvény alapján.
Franciaország: 2015. szeptember 1. - 2016. július 30. vagy augusztus 20., a francia önkéntes törvény alapján.

* Pályázati feltételek:*
• 18-29 év közötti életkor Németországra vonatkozóan
• 18-24 év Franciaországra vonatkozóan
• középfokú végzettség
• a pályázati dokumentáció határidőben történő megküldése
• önkéntes szociális szolgálatra való alkalmasság
• nem szükséges szakmai ismeret és nyelvtudás

*Résztvevők kiválasztása:*
Az egy éves önkéntes szociális szolgálatra alkalmas fiatalokat a Magyar Máltai Szeretetszolgálat munkatársaiból és önkénteseiből álló bizottság választja ki.
A kiválasztásnál előnyt jelent:
• nyelvtudás
• korábban szerzett önkéntes tapasztalat

*Felkészítés:*
A felvételt nyert önkéntesek intenzív szakmai és nyelvi felkészítésen vesznek részt, majd kiutaznak külföldi szolgálati helyükre. Önkéntes szolgálatuk alatt szállást, zsebpénzt kapnak, gondoskodunk betegségbiztosításukról, egyszeri hazautazásuk költségeiről. A külföldi tartózkodás 12 hónap. Önkénteseink külföldön helyi partnerszervezeteinktől kapnak folyamatos támogatást.

*Beadási határidő: 2015. március 2.

A pályázathoz az alábbi dokumentumokat kell csatolni magyar és a választott célország nyelvén (német vagy francia):*
• fényképes Europass önéletrajz egy A4 oldal terjedelemben 
• motivációs levél
• a pályázó pontos címe, telefonszáma, e-mail elérhetősége szerepeljen az önéletrajzban
• ajánló levél (máltai vezetőtől, iskolától, egyetemtől, lelkésztől/plébánostól, egyházközösségtől)

A pályázatot a következő címre kell megküldeni (papír alapon és elektronikus formában is):
Magyar Máltai Szeretetszolgálat Egyesület
Kapuvári Zsófia
postacím: 1255 Budapest postafiók 20
Személyesen: 1011. Budapest, Bem rakpart 28.
e-mail: [email protected]

Bővebb információ a +36 1 391 4700 telefonszám 352-es mellékén vagy a fenti email címen kérhető Kapuvári Zsófia program koordinátortól.


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Február 7)

Ez erdekes kalandnak hangzik! Nekem kicsit soknak hangzik az egy ev.
Vannak hasonlo lehetosegek az egyhazon kivul is, bar a szervezeshez szukseg lehet egy kis angol nyelvu segitsegre:

http://www.wwoof.net/
http://www.projects-abroad.org/
http://www.workaway.info/host-list-europe.html
satobbi satobbi.

Hatekonyabb (es biztonsagosabb) tobben egyutt, kis barati tarsasagkent vagni neki, lehetoleg ugy, hogy legalabb egyvalaki beszeljen kicsit kulfoldiul!


----------



## recefyce (2016 December 2)

Sziasztok!


Rólunk:
Egészségesek, minden káros szenvedélytől mentesek és becsületesek vagyunk.
Mindenféle ( akár „legalja”) munkát elvállaltunk már itthon, tehát nem vagyunk válogatósak.
Éppen csak akasztott ember nem voltam.
Ha valaki azt mondja, hogy mindenhez ért, akkor valójában semmihez sem…ahogyan tartja a mondás..
Én nem mondom, hogy mindenhez értek, de nagyon sok mindent megtudok csinálni.
Pl. Betonozni,járólapozni,festeni,kerti munkákat végezni,állatokat ellátni,stb… de dolgoztam huzamosabb ideig villanyszerelő és cserépkályhás mellett is.
Szeretek fával is dolgozni.
9 éves koromban már lecsót főztem magamnak.
Mostanra kb. bármit elkészítek ha kell. Levesek,egytál ételek, pogácsa,kenyér, egyéb péksütemények, stb… ( Megjegyzés: Kb. 3 éve vegetáriánus vagyok)
Mónika rendelkezik dajka képesítéssel. Lelkiismeretes, megbízható ember.
Halk szavú, barátságos emberek vagyunk.
Mónika nem beszél angolul,én igen.
(Büntetlen előélettel rendelkezünk)


----------



## szocske42 (2016 December 4)

Sziasztok!

Gyakran irom ide, kicsit szegyellem is magam miatta, de nem volna egyszerubb az EUn belul maradni? Ott nincs macera bevandorlassal meg munkavallalasi engedellyel, es az utazas is olcsobb: odamentek busszal-vonattal-fapadossal, es dolgoztok. Brexit-et majd hiszem, ha latom, de pl Nemetorszagban is egesz jol el lehet boldogulni az angollal, es amugyis hasonlo nyelv.

Persze kivanok sok szerencset, akarmerre is indultok.


----------



## recefyce (2016 December 5)

Szia!
Nem szeretem a brit angolt és vacak az időjárás is. 
Németeknél meg hiába lehet elboldogulni valamilyen szinten angollal,
ha ott szeretnénk letelepedni, akkor meg kellene tanulnunk németül.
Az a benyomásom, hogy mind a két nép eléggé sznob és lenéző tud lenni.
Egyébként egyszer már voltunk németben...átverés volt...


----------



## recefyce (2016 December 6)

Ezért nem szeretek fórumozni.
Az embert nem segítik de helyette faggatják és ha valamit mégis válaszol, akkor abba belekötnek
és utána lehetne álláspontot védeni,....de én ezt most inkább nem teszem...
Megtanulhattam volna, hogy az emberek képtelenek más álláspontját kritika nélkül hagyni 
és a kérdéseket is (túlnyomó részt ) azért teszik fel, hogy felvázolhassák saját értékrendjüket.


----------



## szocske42 (2016 December 7)

recefyce írta:


> Ezért nem szeretek fórumozni.
> Az embert nem segítik de helyette faggatják és ha valamit mégis válaszol, akkor abba belekötnek
> és utána lehetne álláspontot védeni,....de én ezt most inkább nem teszem...
> Megtanulhattam volna, hogy az emberek képtelenek más álláspontját kritika nélkül hagyni
> és a kérdéseket is (túlnyomó részt ) azért teszik fel, hogy felvázolhassák saját értékrendjüket.



Sajnalom, a leirtak alapjan semmivel nem tudunk biztatni. A kulfoldiek munkavallalasanak szabalyai szigoruak, a bevandorlasi torvenyek nem titkolt celja a legkepzettebbek idecsabitasa, a feketemunkat pedig szigoruan buntetik.

Esetleg valami eszaki tartomany Provincial Nominee programja, azokat nem ismerem.
Ne higyj el senkinek semmit, amit nem tudsz a cic.gc.ca-n leellenorizni. Nekem se.

Angol idojarasban egyetertunk, ide nekem a hideg, de napos teleket az allando kod es eso helyett 
Igen, Nemetorszagban idovel raragad az emberre a nemet nyelv. Sznobsag tartomanyfuggo: Bajororszag nyilvan kevesbe befogado, mint a nyugati hatarovezet.

Es persze van sok masik nyugateuropai orszag is, ahol el lehet kezdeni az eletet csak angollal.
Fiatalok vagytok gyerekek nelkul, gyujtsetek ossze a penzt es szabadsagot egy nyari europai korutra. Interrail vonatberlet+Couchsurfing vagy halokocsi a vonaton, nem kell hogy sokba keruljon. Spanyolorszag es Hollandia kozott valamibe bele fogtok szeretni.
Ha a hideget birjatok, kulon kort megernek a skandinav orszagok, es Izland 

Tovabbra is sok szerencset!


----------



## Melitta (2016 December 7)

Nyilvan segitsegert jottel ,mert forumozni nem szeretsz.
Borzalmas nehez hianyszakmaval ha nem rendelkezel hivatalosan bejonni.
OLyan segitseget nem tudunk adni hogy jovoheten menjel ide es ide dolgozni.
Faggattunk hat.....hogy akarsz segitseget ha nem is tudjuk mibe lehetne segiteni .....
MA ha valaki ki akar jonni otthonrol, az eus orszagokba 27 fele eselyed van . Itt ha megnezned a hivatalos lehetosegeket olyan kovetelmeny van ,hogy nagyon elkotelezettnek kell lenni ahoz hogy ezt valaki vegigjarja.
Az itteni kezdes sok penzt igenyel ,Europaba toredekebol el lehet kezdeni egy szereny eltetvitelt.
HOgy valaki becsapott , az mindenhol elofordul jol korul kell jarni mindent mielott orszagot cserelsz.
Eu bol nagyon konyen barhonan haza tudsz menni ha megse jon ossze az elkepzelesed, innen nem, a repulojegy nagyon draga csaladdal.
Sok sikert kivanok akarhogy dontesz.


----------



## Melitta (2016 December 7)

Kedves recefyce
Privat levelet nem teszunk ki mert van level titok.
A tartalma nem csodalom,hogy felhaboritott ,mert engem is megdobbentet es elnezest kerek toled itt nem szokas igy beszlegetni senkivel.Senkinek nincs joga veled igy beszelni , de senkivel egy tagunknak se.


----------



## Irkafirka2014 (2016 December 9)

recefyce írta:


> Ezért nem szeretek fórumozni.
> Az embert nem segítik de helyette faggatják és ha valamit mégis válaszol, akkor abba belekötnek
> és utána lehetne álláspontot védeni,....de én ezt most inkább nem teszem...
> Megtanulhattam volna, hogy az emberek képtelenek más álláspontját kritika nélkül hagyni
> és a kérdéseket is (túlnyomó részt ) azért teszik fel, hogy felvázolhassák saját értékrendjüket.



Szia! Vigilant -nak ilyen a stílusa...
Ő régóta él itt, sokszor adott feleslegesen jó tanácsot, talán ezért karcos egy kicsit 
Sajnos most is igaza van, különösen a 4es pontban.

Amit Kanadában keresnek, és ami alapján bármiféle tartózkodási engedélyt kapsz, az a szakmád.
Ha nem tudsz végzettséget és munkatapasztalatot felmutatni valamelyik hianyszakmaban, akkor az esélyed kb 0.
Ez alól kivétel lehet az idenymunka, de ahhoz meg akkora szerencse kell itteni kapcsolatok nélkül, hogy kb esélytelen. 
Van bármilyen 8 általános utáni iskolai végzettséged?


----------

